# Venice anybody on Friday March 6th-, inshore???



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys,

I have a business trip to NOLA and decided to book an inshore trip for Friday morn leaving from Venice. If anybody is interested, please PM me and I can give you the details. Lodging available if interested also for Thursday night.


----------

